# A message from new President of Ridesharing,Jeff Jones



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

xxxxx,

I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.

Here are some of the things I’ve heard so far:

You want driving to be stress-free
There can be a lot to navigate when driving. Your feedback has given me many ideas on how we can make it smoother. Our teams are already working to add more choice and less stress to the driving experience—while always making the most of your time on the road.

You expect useful, timely communication

You receive lots of emails and text messages from us, but they're not always useful or timely. And on the flip side, when you reach out to us, you deserve a quick and fair response. We're reviewing all our communications to make sure you get the information you need, when you need it, and that it reflects the dedication felt by our team.

You value mutual respect

You're doing more than just driving—you're sharing your car, your space, your time, and even a bit of who you are with your passengers. We need to set clear standards for mutual respect, between riders, drivers, and Uber employees. Trust takes time and we must earn your respect. Building a healthy community will come through actions that show we care.

Now through the end of the year the larger Uber team and I will continue to meet with drivers to understand what’s most important to you. In January we’ll share what we’ve learned and let you know the actions we’ll be taking based on your feedback. 

A few weeks ago I saw a great tweet from a driver in LA. He shared a video about ratings, communications, and his interactions with riders. It’s clear that there’s much we can be doing better. Listening is where we get our best ideas, because they come from you, the people using Uber every day.
Together we can make Uber a truly great experience for drivers.
Sincerely,

Jeff Jones
President of Ridesharing at Uber


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Lol, another noob driver that thinks he knows everything.


----------



## UberFlunky (Mar 26, 2016)

"Jim Jones
President of Ridesharing at Uber"

Fixed it for him.

This guy should go full immersion - try paying his bills with Uber and everything else - and then email us.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

UberFlunky said:


> This guy should go full immersion - try paying his bills with Uber and everything else - and then email us.


This is exactly right. He'll never understand what it is really like, because he doesn't need to care how much he makes.

Surge? Who cares.

Waiting times? No problem.

Drive thrus? Sounds good.

Pool? The more the merrier.

Min fares? Awesome, more money for Uber.

No tips? Sweet, working as intended.

Accident? Service? Depreciation? No worries, it's a company car.


----------



## Kaliman (Feb 27, 2016)

Flunky and Carterless: You already covered all the important points. If Uber is true to form, this guy will answer with a nice email but NOTHING will be done about your points. Uber doesn't care for its drivers, period!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I noticed he didn't mention anything about raising the rates.

Mr. President of Ridesharing at Goober:

I don't give two poo's about mutual respect

Driving will never be non stressful, and

I couldn't careless about communicating with Goober.

Lets get to the nitty gritty.

Raise the rates and all this other BS would go away. Now lets get crackin.

Thanks JJ for reaching out.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

He jumped ship at Target to come to Uber, hes an out of touch fool jumping from one Titanic to the next.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Seems to me the real message is Uber is having a hard time finding new drivers to replace drivers that are quitting. This is a good thing for drivers.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Funny that Uber hired Jeff Jones as President, he comes from an organization where he wore a vest, with a Target on the back. " Isn't it ironic? " Perhaps some foreshadowing?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm going to give the benefit of the doubt... if on January 1st rates go up to $2.00 a mile (still 20% less than taxis here locally) , the uber commission drops to 10% and the booking fee goes away and you start charging passengers for returning lost and or Found articles... I will give him a hand and cut up my City Beautiful Taxi permit and bow down to the Goliath Ginormo corporation and...

Feed the stars that my gracious uber customers give me every day to Stevie my magic unicorn and embrace the love of world peace as we unite hands in a global community as the Vulcans make first contact...

I will retire at the age of 50 and teach economics at Stanford and I am sure that Mr. K. will be a guest speaker about he changed the world.

Absolutely no Sarcasm... <== not even this statement


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Platitudes are nice but its about the $$, baby! Uber has already lit the bridges on fire with UberPool and Upfront Fares (fixed fare pricing) and their lack of transparency with regards to the fare economics. The latest shoe has begun to drop in our market as incentives have been peeled back substantially in the past six weeks. Perhaps its a seasonal thing but if the assault on the drivers' bottom line continues they will get the workforce they asked for. Talk about respect, communication, blah blah are just empty words.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> Lol, another noob driver that thinks he knows everything.


LMAO !!! YOU GOT THAT RIGHT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberFlunky said:


> "Jim Jones
> President of Ridesharing at Uber"
> 
> Fixed it for him.
> ...


I would PAY to watch that.
If I save my tips for 5 months,I can afford A theater ticket.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> xxxxx,
> 
> I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.
> 
> ...


No more surge bs a fare price in very us city the same 2.00 mile plus .20 a minute.... Cancel fee of 6 bucks. Airport surcharge to the driver. Min fare is $7


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Here in Bridgeport Ct, where during the day the pings are commonly 20 -45 minutes apart, it is difficult to appreciate the changes that some of you drivers in much busier areas seem to be going thru. If I can get up and out by 10 AM and drive til 2 or 3 PM I'll have made about $50 - and done a considerable amount of reading while waiting for pings. 

Several local University students did me the favor of explaining what next week was going to be like for them... the last day of classes before Thanksgiving, when most of them will be taking the train and the ferry back to their homes, and when they would be needing rides back to the dorms. I think I can still make my $200 - $250 next week, even though Wed, Thur and Friday may be dead.

One reason that I am so explicit is that it could well be that drivers in Chicago, Atlanta, Manhattan, San Francisco and Los Angeles actually work under a different set of rules and promotional guidelines than do drivers in the hicks like me. I only saw my first promotional Uber email last Friday, after 2 months of being an Uber driver (almost said employee. my bad!) so when I read that promotions are slowing down for guys in Chicago I get a bit confused... from my point of view they are picking up!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> xxxxx,
> 
> I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.
> 
> ...


"A few trips under my belt". So 3? Guy thinks he's a pro now. Hey guess what we all want most???? MORE MONEY RAISE THE RATES


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm going to give the benefit of the doubt... if on January 1st rates go up to $2.00 a mile (still 20% less than taxis here locally) , the uber commission drops to 10% and the booking fee goes away and you start charging passengers for returning lost and or Found articles... I will give him a hand and cut up my City Beautiful Taxi permit and bow down to the Goliath Ginormo corporation and...
> 
> Feed the stars that my gracious uber customers give me every day to Stevie my magic unicorn and embrace the love of world peace as we unite hands in a global community as the Vulcans make first contact...
> 
> ...


Uber Driver = Everyone's personal "Whipping Boy "!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Funny that Uber hired Jeff Jones as President, he comes from an organization where he wore a vest, with a Target on the back. " Isn't it ironic? " Perhaps some foreshadowing?


Target doesn't even allow the Starbucks employees working inside target to accept tips. Guess tipping will never happen with this a-hole as president of blah blah blah rip off scam.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Funny that Uber hired Jeff Jones as President, he comes from an organization where he wore a vest, with a Target on the back. " Isn't it ironic? " Perhaps some foreshadowing?


I like the way you think !
( sometimes)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaliman said:


> Flunky and Carterless: You already covered all the important points. If Uber is true to form, this guy will answer with a nice email but NOTHING will be done about your points. Uber doesn't care for its drivers, period!


It will be an Automated E mail from Sri Lanka !
RESOLVED !
" Hi,this is Rupee Lakh I am pleased to be assisting you. Your concerns are important to us( and our RESOLVED BONUS) here at Uber.
We wish to thank you so much for holding market space open for our ROBOT CARS ! uber on Partner "!
Learn & Learn quickly !
Learn from Hillary Clinton !
Pissed off Americans can ruin your day !


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> xxxxx,
> 
> I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.
> 
> ...


We all got that email


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Gee, maybe he was on an episode of Undercover Boss or something. LOL


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the uber commission drops to 10% and the booking fee goes away


I would like the number of your weed dealer! B'cause I want what you're smoking!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I would like the number of your weed dealer! B'cause I want what yuur smoking!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

WestSubDriver said:


> Platitudes are nice but its about the $$, baby! Uber has already lit the bridges on fire with UberPool and Upfront Fares (fixed fare pricing) and their lack of transparency with regards to the fare economics. The latest shoe has begun to drop in our market as incentives have been peeled back substantially in the past six weeks. Perhaps its a seasonal thing but if the assault on the drivers' bottom line continues they will get the workforce they asked for. Talk about respect, communication, blah blah are just empty words.


Nah, this A.I. bot company will be down to people on the verge of homelessness if they continue to disrespect their driver "Partners!"


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Vulcans make first contact...


Nice reference lol..


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I wish he used his own personal car. Like a Tesla as a typical rich bastard to show off status or whatever. I hope a baby pisses or pukes in his car or even better some drunks.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I would like the number of your weed dealer! B'cause I want what you're smoking!


You should have realized that i had no expectation of this actually happening about the time i start talking about Stevie my Unicorn...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

darkshy77 said:


> No more surge bs a fare price in very us city the same 2.00 mile plus .20 a minute.... Cancel fee of 6 bucks. Airport surcharge to the driver. Min fare is $7


The airport surcharge is a surcharge institute by the airport. This does not go to uber it goes to the Airport itself. Just so you know.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

metal_orion said:


> I wish he used his own personal car. Like a Tesla as a typical rich bastard to show off status or whatever. I hope a baby pisses or pukes in his car or even better some drunks.


I want to see him do it in a Toyota,or Chevy,average car that we can all afford. So he can get REALISTIC ratings not the " Wow" ratings of a Mercedes on x. That is not reality.
I want him to experience uber reality.


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not a fan of your tipping culture and glad we don't have it here in Aus. 
But I'm curious, would you prefer
a) Uber raise the rates by X and then you wouldn't need to worry about tips so much?
b) Include the tip option in the app
c) do both?
Our taxation where both applicable taxes are set by a federal agency, whereas I believe you're taxed on income + on a perceived portion of tips? (I could be wrong) and one of these is at a state level?
So, is the protest about the lack of tips about taxation, gross pay or culture?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JBigotes said:


> Seems to me the real message is Uber is having a hard time finding new drivers to replace drivers that are quitting. This is a good thing for drivers.


Maybe it's a good thing. Too early to say. What it does mean is that Uber has finally realised that a lot of drivers think that the company sucks balls. And that probably that they would retain more drivers if drivers were happier. What's not clear yet is whether they are a) trying to gloss over with rhetoric/bullshit all the shortcomings in their driver treatment and change nothing or b) actually going to treat drivers better.

The question to be asked is, does Uber have a history of lying and deceiving the public, its riders and its drivers? Let's see now....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

g00r said:


> I'm not a fan of your tipping culture and glad we don't have it here in Aus.
> 
> So, is the protest about the lack of tips about taxation, gross pay or culture?


The pay is so horrible that in some cities we make such little money that there is no mathematical situation in which we will ever owe any tax, in fact if you have a second job, or you are doing uber as a second job, the pay is SOOO terrible that driving for uber reduces your tax owed instead of increasing it. (because we can credit business expenses to reduce our income so we owe less in taxes) Basically if we spend $10 on business expenses it would lower our income from $25 to $15. But with Uber (in some markets) we are earning $15 and (on paper) spending $20.

I know someone who his tax refund increased by over $1000 because of driving for uber.

But for taxi drivers... like me... tips is the difference between going home with $100 or $140 on any given day. That's no small amount. Because it's a tip on the total original bill and not the portion that we are paid out it can increase our earnings by 40-50%+ after factoring in expenses.

But also... Uber treats us like crap...

So to answer your question it's all of the above.

I don't think you understand just how low the rates are...

Converting the Australian dollar to USD... your getting about more Per kilometer than we are in Orlando per mile... (Which is the lowest rate in the US or Canada) And double the per minute charge.

I wish i was joking but i'm not.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I would PAY to watch that.
> If I save my tips for 5 months,I can afford A theater ticket.


An SRO ticket maybe, but nothing on the main floor.


----------



## iilee (Sep 5, 2016)

This is just a type of crowd control and PR. Trash Colonic just doesn't want what happened in the UK to happen here. 

They're spending money on a guy named Jess Phones with the title of "president of ridesharing" so they can spend less money on their "partners" without having to pay us out in a lawsuit or pay us fairly. That whole email is such bullshit. Stress, communication, and mutual respect? If they really cared and there was a chance of a rate increase they wouldn't need to "get feedback". They're basically doing everything they can to NOT raise the rates.

I hope I'm wrong about it all and we get a rate increase across the board, but I doubt it. Every time they ask for feedback on the app, the "daily checkin" or whatever, I say it all comes down to the money.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

g00r said:


> I'm not a fan of your tipping culture and glad we don't have it here in Aus.
> But I'm curious, would you prefer
> a) Uber raise the rates by X and then you wouldn't need to worry about tips so much?
> b) Include the tip option in the app
> ...


The correct answer is "c". Protest is mostly 1&2, with lip service to #3 (I.e. tipping enhances service). Briefly, US tipping custom is about settling a portion of any "service" transaction in cash. As in most cash transactions around the globe, this part of the "sale" is largely under reported to government taxing entities.

This has the effect of: lowering employer taxes, lowering total prices to customers, increasing workers gross and net incomes; and disenfranchising Government Treasury accounts. Very simply it's a tax dodge that benefits three of the four parties to all US transactions. Businesses, customers and employees "win". Government tax accounts take the hit.

Uber is, well ya know, phucing up a system that has worked splendidly here for two hundred years. Disrupting I believe they call it. And then the Trump thing. An epidemic of disruption going around here. Makes some folk nauseous.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> You're doing more than just driving-you're sharing your car, your space, your time...


Hey Mr. President, if we don't operate you generate nothing but nothing! Your 6 figures salary comes out of drivers pockets!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey tohunt4me guess he can ride along with Bubbles to see how it goes....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Target doesn't even allow the Starbucks employees working inside target to accept tips. Guess tipping will never happen with this a-hole as president of blah blah blah rip off scam.


Funny, they always accept mine. So do the employees who load the cat litter buckets in my car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CarterPeerless said:


> xxxxx,
> 
> I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.
> 
> ...


Both Uber and Lyft don't give a good goddamn about riders respecting drivers okay,

should be messages within the app that tell clients to respect drivers cars and to respect them and to show the same respect they would if they stepped inside tne drivers home,

They should be messages that tell Riders, drivers do try to keep car clean, but we are not limos we cannot stop for a half hour and spit shine our car so it is a immaculate for the next customer,

On a side note, I do see you driving at LAX buffing and polishing every fingerprint and Mark on your car and picking up every piece of lint you can find, have you lost your mind are you actually out here to work are you guys, are you only out here to Showcase your car,

should be a button that instantly lets me make a report of a problem of a ride in progress,
A few weeks ago I had a 20-minute ETA to a pickup in Eastvale one minute from the lady's house, she called me and told me to cancel because her boyfriend was taking her to work, I told her she needed to cancel because she is the one actually canceling the trip, she told her boyfriend I am being rude, her boyfriend gets on the phone and immediately tells me to go **** myself and Come on by so he can kick my ass,

I pull over I'm sitting they're looking at my app, there is no button I can push to say I have a problem, finally a minute later she cancelled the trip and what a surprise, no where to report a problem if the trip has been cancelled,

If you are New driver to Lyft line you probably do not know there is no way to cancel a Lyft line trip in progress, if you have a problem, you need to cancel everything and lose money,

Riders can cram in as many stops a minimum fare and we will get nothing extra for it, i had a lady recently have only about a one and a half mile trip, she stop at Rite Aid for about 5 minutes then went inside the 7-Eleven for about 5 minutes I got nothing extra for the trip only minimum fare this is total bullshit..


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The airport surcharge is a surcharge institute by the airport. This does not go to uber it goes to the Airport itself. Just so you know.


In Houston the city gets the surcharge and 2% of the fare


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

He posted another another message through Linkedin. Comments are mind blowing!

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/busi...72#comments-6203982181702991872&trk=prof-post


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> He posted another another message through Linkedin. Comments are mind blowing!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/busi...72#comments-6203982181702991872&trk=prof-post


Yes, a big circle jerk of toadies looking to network. There is no truth on linked in only sycophants.

I posted this and the reply I got under this thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/listening-and-learning-email.118113/#post-1710144


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

I replied to that message and it bounced back. Duh. So I sent yet another email to Trevor.

Look, guys, I hate to say it but just like when you're trying to buy a car . . . if you are not willing to walk out on the deal they're offering, they win, you lose and they got you. You HAVE to be willing to walk out even if there are 10 people lined up behind you to sit in that dry ***** equipped chair. I came here, gave myself an appropriate name and started *****ing about Uber along with the vast majority. However, I've openly admitted in several of my posts that I drove for only 1 day. It was 2 trips and I was done. My time and nice vehicles are worth more than this, regardless of my wants or needs. I like the concept and I wouldn't mind driving but this arrangement is so bad and one sided that it's amazing it's so successful. For some stupid reason I'm even considering Uber Black or Lyft's equivalent but ONLY because I'm thinking of selling my sports car and replacing it with a Genesis (because I'm getting old and have been there, done that with the sports car). My one day of Ubering was done with my other vehicle, a newish, luxury pickup truck. My thought process here is that since I'm not looking for full time anyway, I'd prefer less trips for more money per trip. In the back of my mind I doubt this will come to pass but I'm fully prepared for that contingency.

Just like Uber and their ilk was born from the Internet, so was Indeed.com. There are lots of jobs on there, and it's getting better. Drop this steaming pile and just get a job. If driving is what you want to do then do it. Yes it's more difficult but it is out there. In my smallish (but growing) town here north of Charlotte I spoke with one small cab company. They have yellow taxis but also allow you to use your own car. The deal with your own car is that you have to pay them $400 (I think that is per week but it could be per month - now I can't remember) but you keep every dime from every fare. They get nothing but that dispatch fee. If you want to drive full time, THIS is the way to go because the only fee you pay is even cheaper than a full time driver's fuel cost (if that is monthly). This arrangement doesn't work for me because I do not want a full time driving job but there are many, many people here who do. Forget Uber and Lyft and the rest and just do it. I know the Internet and smartphones are perfect for this but greed took over and the snotty college grads are scooping up billions at our expense. Stop feeding them.

Uber isn't the only Internet sensation that's bent on stealing from the service provider and giving to the public (while taking a giant chunk for themselves, of course). It's an app and website called Thumbtack. I'm guessing a bored splinter group from Uber started this and are housed next door. They get together for parties with big cakes. Big cakes with images of screws turning into workers with cash coming out instead of blood (I think the Cake Boss made it for them). Their game is to allow "professionals" to sign up, then they let 5 of them bid on a job which has the inevitable effect of lowering the price as much as possible. All 5 have to pay to bid and the 4 unsuccessful bidders of course do not get a refund. Thumbtack blatantly lies to the public saying they "vet" all of the "professionals." I signed up for 3 professions in 6 minutes and nobody checked crap on me. I would tell the Thumbtack "pros" the same thing: QUIT.

This is like eating healthy . . . since the 1950s we all knew growing up what food was good for you and what was bad for you yet we still sit at the trough eating the bad stuff, hoping the disease will pass over us. It won't.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> He posted another another message through Linkedin. Comments are mind blowing!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/busi...72#comments-6203982181702991872&trk=prof-post


This message is a,

"Hey Boss Travis look what I'm doing and how my friends love me" message.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

g00r said:


> I'm not a fan of your tipping culture and glad we don't have it here in Aus.
> But I'm curious, would you prefer
> a) Uber raise the rates by X and then you wouldn't need to worry about tips so much?
> b) Include the tip option in the app
> ...


Not a fan of the tippig option either... For me a tip is deserved for outstanding service.
Other than that:
A: make sure the employees/er independent contractors make a living wage driving and everything comes together, the good service, the clean cars, even the freaking mints and water. But for pennies on the mile/kilometer, the Pax will be lucky if I even show up to pick them up


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

g00r said:


> I'm not a fan of your tipping culture and glad we don't have it here in Aus.
> But I'm curious, would you prefer
> a) Uber raise the rates by X and then you wouldn't need to worry about tips so much?
> b) Include the tip option in the app
> ...


Any of these options would be preferable to the current model. Choice C would be the most preferred followed by A.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

it is nice to see that uber really does care about its drivers
even the uber president goes out and drives to see how to improve things

keep up the good work uber!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I want to see him do it in a Toyota,or Chevy,average car that we can all afford. So he can get REALISTIC ratings not the " Wow" ratings of a Mercedes on x. That is not reality.
> I want him to experience uber reality.


Dude, forget it . . . you know he's gonna have somebody monitoring all his trips and messages in real-time. Bet he's not even going to be using the app everybody else uses.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

g00r said:


> I'm not a fan of your tipping culture and glad we don't have it here in Aus.
> But I'm curious, would you prefer
> a) Uber raise the rates by X and then you wouldn't need to worry about tips so much?
> b) Include the tip option in the app
> ...


The protest is Uber attempting to run this business without actual caring human beings in attendance (except where they absolutely couldn't do without a person, such as inspecting cars). Instead they're using defective technology (see the many posts here of horror stories) paired with message center workers who may or may not understand what the driver is trying to communicate that shoot back pasted replies.

It is a game of "chicken." Uber is betting they'll find and retain qualified contractor drivers who'll just do as they are told, like good employees do. Drivers are betting that there won't be enough part-timers to make it work without surges popping up all the time. Many quit in disgust. How many people have cars that qualify? How many people out there have clean-enough records (that want to do this)? How many out of that number can swing a loan and maintain all the paper work and pay their bills on time so they don't go out of business?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

He's a marketing guy. Uber's just going to do the minimum to try to keep the new drivers to stay 10 weeks instead of the typical 8 weeks before they bail out. Saying they're going to make communication and support better is a pretty small thing since so it's so awful now and it's inexpensive to do.

Having this guy do a couple of trips is not going to put him in our shoes. He's not really going to feel our pain points.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

iilee said:


> This is just a type of crowd control and PR. Trash Colonic just doesn't want what happened in the UK to happen here.
> 
> They're spending money on a guy named Jess Phones with the title of "president of ridesharing" so they can spend less money on their "partners" without having to pay us out in a lawsuit or pay us fairly. That whole email is such bullshit. Stress, communication, and mutual respect? If they really cared and there was a chance of a rate increase they wouldn't need to "get feedback". They're basically doing everything they can to NOT raise the rates.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong about it all and we get a rate increase across the board, but I doubt it. Every time they ask for feedback on the app, the "daily checkin" or whatever, I say it all comes down to the money.


Right, but they can not defy the law of Supply & Demand (drivers) for very long. They may be crunching the numbers very closely in conjunction with the turnover rate. Haha, kind like that poor guy in the movie Deadly Seven Sins, remember? One of the victims was chained to a bed and most ghoulishly (eww, makes me skin crawl just thinking about it!) fed the ab-so-_*lute*_ minimum water and food for years! Remember how he looked?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> He posted another another message through Linkedin. Comments are mind blowing!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/busi...72#comments-6203982181702991872&trk=prof-post


. . . we shall see . . .


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> I replied to that message and it bounced back. Duh. So I sent yet another email to Trevor.
> 
> Look, guys, I hate to say it but just like when you're trying to buy a car . . . if you are not willing to walk out on the deal they're offering, they win, you lose and they got you. You HAVE to be willing to walk out even if there are 10 people lined up behind you to sit in that dry ***** equipped chair. I came here, gave myself an appropriate name and started *****ing about Uber along with the vast majority. However, I've openly admitted in several of my posts that I drove for only 1 day. It was 2 trips and I was done. My time and nice vehicles are worth more than this, regardless of my wants or needs. I like the concept and I wouldn't mind driving but this arrangement is so bad and one sided that it's amazing it's so successful. For some stupid reason I'm even considering Uber Black or Lyft's equivalent but ONLY because I'm thinking of selling my sports car and replacing it with a Genesis (because I'm getting old and have been there, done that with the sports car). My one day of Ubering was done with my other vehicle, a newish, luxury pickup truck. My thought process here is that since I'm not looking for full time anyway, I'd prefer less trips for more money per trip. In the back of my mind I doubt this will come to pass but I'm fully prepared for that contingency.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Yes.

Problem is there's a lot of people out there, such as myself, who're sick and tired of public transportation, and aren't earning enough money to afford a nice/decent car. Also, the allure of naming your own hours is very attractive, especially if one is going to school or in the procces of building a new career (i.e., networking-dependent).

If I thought such a taxi company as you described existed in the Puget Sound region, I'd do that in a heartbeat!

So, proppers must be given to the foresighted and connected among us, as they at least provide a bridge of sorts to buy us some time.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I noticed he didn't mention anything about raising the rates.
> 
> Mr. President of Ridesharing at Goober:
> 
> ...


Driving is not stressful. Its the most relaxing job in the world. The rates being from 1980 cab rates is what makes it stressful. If Uber wanted to subsidize our gas, tires, brakes, parts for the car, insurnance, electricity, mortgage/taxes, and so on, then it wouldn't be stressful.

Its simple:

Raise rates and/or add a tipping option.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Driving is not stressful. Its the most relaxing job in the world. The rates being from 1980 cab rates is what makes it stressful. If Uber wanted to subsidize our gas, tires, brakes, parts for the car, insurnance, electricity, mortgage/taxes, and so on, then it wouldn't be stressful.
> 
> Its simple:
> 
> Raise rates and/or add a tipping option.


How'd you do that spoiler app?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

circle1 said:


> How'd you do that spoiler app?"




```
[spoiler]{TEXT}[/spoiler]
```


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Driving is not stressful. Its the most relaxing job in the world. The rates being from 1980 cab rates is what makes it stressful. If Uber wanted to subsidize our gas, tires, brakes, parts for the car, insurnance, electricity, mortgage/taxes, and so on, then it wouldn't be stressful.
> 
> Its simple:
> 
> Raise rates and/or add a tipping option.


Well, they do. Kind of... If you sign up to drive one of their really expensive lease cars and get their stooopid a$$ gas card... I still prefer the option of better paying rates, tips are always welcomed too


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> He jumped ship at Target to come to Uber, hes an out of touch fool jumping from one Titanic to the next.


Target is at $70 a share. I guess you know about as much about retail as you do TNC.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trebor said:


> ```
> [spoiler]{TEXT}[/spoiler]
> ```


. . . that's interesting, the rendering changed shortly after I read the original . . .


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

I dont get It! why not raise the rates as long as they are cheaper than a taxi? That way drivers make more money & company make more Money! You won't have to keep paying all the finder fees to get new drivers because more would stay around


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

Ya and what's with no Tips?


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> That's because Uber is driven by the ideology of the Tech Sector's contempt of the working poor. I know it sounds cynical, but can you think of a better explanation for why Uber treats us like this? Even the "no tipping" nonsense makes no sense from a business perspective.


Yeah, I get it . . . it's kind of like what Negan did with Alexandria's mattresses.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr. JJ, Raise rates to an equitable and profitable to the Driver amount, put in an In-App Tip Function and you will be our hero. Anything less and you are fooling yourself that you can make things _better for the Drivers..._


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If Jeff Jones really means what he says, he would have an email box for questions, concerns and suggestions that are read and each email is responded to by someone in the US.

Talk is cheap.
Actions speak louder than words


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

UberFlunky said:


> "Jim Jones
> President of Ridesharing at Uber"
> 
> Fixed it for him.
> ...


Don't drink Jeff Jones' Kool-Aid. It may kill you. Is he related to Jim? Google "jim jones kool-aid for a surprise.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Navy Vet said:


> I dont get It! why not raise the rates as long as they are cheaper than a taxi? That way drivers make more money & company make more Money! You won't have to keep paying all the finder fees to get new drivers because more would stay around


I think they are concerned that increasing rates will decrease patronage- and thus decrease profits.

If the number of passengers decline, there won't be as many rides for the drivers to take, and drivers will quit driving out of boredom/lack of income.

Further, the current fare/commish structure gives them a higher percentage of the money coming in, when fares are low with the booking fee and that.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> He posted another another message through Linkedin. Comments are mind blowing!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/busi...72#comments-6203982181702991872&trk=prof-post


The self congratulatory mental masturbations in this link are eye watering.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think they are concerned that increasing rates will decrease patronage- and thus decrease profits.
> 
> If the number of passengers decline, there won't be as many rides for the drivers to take, and drivers will quit driving out of boredom/lack of income.
> 
> Further, the current fare/commish structure gives them a higher percentage of the money coming in, when fares are low with the booking fee and that.


Agree...which means Uber is a _Paper Dragon..._or simply a false economy funded by their investor's on the backs of driver's that have been mislead to believe the earning potential with Uber is far greater than it is.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> driver's that have been mislead to believe the earning potential with Uber is far greater than it is.


This, I think,is a real problem.

The current craigslist ad for Uber in Pittsburgh indicates average weekly income of 724. I don't see it, at 1.10 a mile here, that would be nearly 700 paid miles a week. I drove a cab, 100 miles is lot of miles and was a lot for a busy weekend shift much less as an average including less busy weekdays.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Agree...which means Uber is a _Paper Dragon..._or simply a false economy funded by their investor's on the backs of driver's that have been mislead to believe the earning potential with Uber is far greater than it is.


So what happens when it unravels?

Will it just go belly up When uber can no longer get more investment capital to keep paying it's bills?

What kind of mess will it leave in it's wake?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So what happens when it unravels?
> 
> Will it just go belly up When uber can no longer get more investment capital to keep paying it's bills?
> 
> What kind of mess will it leave in it's wake?


Creditors will most likely take possession of the property and continue to run it, at least until they can sell it. Probably cut out the 24/7 ads on radio and TV which cost a lot of money and increase the commish levels to maximize profits to get the money they loaned the Kalanick group. They'll keep the "Uber" name.

Since the partners are creditors too, the court could order the unsecured creditors(the partners) to accept less than what they had coming to them for fares already taken.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

> What kind of mess will it leave in it's wake?


The best thing is for a fair and honest company to get in position BEFORE Uber disintegrates. If I had a true head for business I'd have a thriving one by now but that being said, I feel Uber's business model is excellent. The problems are all GREED related (as are most problems in the world). I'm positive this company could make money by charging a flat 10% commission (15% at most) and a fare that's fair for passengers AND drivers. Normally I would have stuck with 10% but we're also demanding quality, US based customer service and people you can TALK to on the PHONE and that takes money.

THAT is what I'd like to see rise out of the ashes but I guess I'm a dreamer. First thing we would need is a cool and catchy name. Consumers in this country are mostly sheep and lemmings and will follow a brand name off a cliff if it's trending. In the "good ole days" the great burger, fries and shake came first and you built your brand and reputation over time. I feel it's the other way around now: Catching name and marketing ploy first, then fill in the blanks by beta testing your product on the masses. Well this product is well known and tested so all we need is the name, some software and a building with a hundred or so people to run it.

Oops, I was done after the first paragraph but started dreaming again.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Target is at $70 a share. I guess you know about as much about retail as you do TNC.


I actually work for Target in HR so I know plenty. Targets shares are actually up because we have slashed hours and wages across the board. Sound like Uber? We had a terrible second quarter and Target Canada was an abject failure.

Jones "left" because he was about to get fired. He knew what he was doing.

Then again you may be a fool who believes this guy cares about you and your driving experience. Judging by your other post on here it doesnt make much to get anything by you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the reason that Uber doesn't raise rates is because their goals are different than yours. They already get a booking fee and a cut. It's high enough that they are taking something like 35-40% of the fare. If they raise rates, there will be fewer rides resulting in fewer booking fees, the increased revenue from the cut won't cover that. Add to that the fudge factor they keep with flat rate pricing and pool and they are better off giving away the ride to get the booking fees which they would do if they could.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If they raise rates, there will be fewer rides resulting in fewer booking fees, the increased revenue from the cut won't cover that.


 Especially when you consider the pink colored cockroaches waiting in line for you to raise the rates!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I actually work for Target in HR so I know plenty. Targets shares are actually up because we have slashed hours and wages across the board. Sound like Uber? We had a terrible second quarter and Target Canada was an abject failure.
> 
> Jones "left" because he was about to get fired. He knew what he was doing.
> 
> Then again you may be a fool who believes this guy cares about you and your driving experience. Judging by your other post on here it doesnt make much to get anything by you.


Uh, OK. Target shares rise 9% Wednesday on better than expected results.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You should have realized that i had no expectation of this actually happening about the time i start talking about Stevie my Unicorn...


It's all good . . . just lightening the mood.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Uh, OK. Target shares rise 9% Wednesday on better than expected results.


You keep digging your hole deeper. But I have seen you do that in other threads.

Shares rising is good for investors but that doesnt mean a company is truly thriving. Uber is worth lots of money but its drivers are not benefiting from it. Instead they cut rates to increase market share and look good to investors at the expense of their contractors. No different than Target cutting hours and benefits to a lot of people to become profitable. I know my company a lot better than you do.

Stop sucking up to Jones like hes going to raise your rates bc you kiss up on the forum LOL


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Oct 25, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> xxxxx,
> 
> I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.
> 
> ...


So Mr. President, when are the self-driving cars taking over for us?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Patrick Swayze said:


> So Mr. President, when are the self-driving cars taking over for us?


Those can be dedicated to doing Pools.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

You see the FALSE Uber ad being run on TV Chilling Earning , Chilling Earning, Earning Chilling, Earning Chilling 
One thing those lying pieces of SHIT left out in their ad for new SUCKERS ! EXPENSES EXPENSES EXPENSES !!!
oh you're a PARTNER right ! How about stock options for the lowly drivers


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> Yeah, I get it . . . it's kind of like what Negan did with Alexandria's mattresses.


Interesting analogy but.................... I like it


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Oct 25, 2015)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> The self congratulatory mental masturbations in this link are eye watering.


So is he an independent contractor or an employee? I would like some clarification here.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Wait, you mean to say he didn't write me personally?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Here in Bridgeport Ct, where during the day the pings are commonly 20 -45 minutes apart, it is difficult to appreciate the changes that some of you drivers in much busier areas seem to be going thru. If I can get up and out by 10 AM and drive til 2 or 3 PM I'll have made about $50 - and done a considerable amount of reading while waiting for pings.
> 
> Several local University students did me the favor of explaining what next week was going to be like for them... the last day of classes before Thanksgiving, when most of them will be taking the train and the ferry back to their homes, and when they would be needing rides back to the dorms. I think I can still make my $200 - $250 next week, even though Wed, Thur and Friday may be dead.
> 
> One reason that I am so explicit is that it could well be that drivers in Chicago, Atlanta, Manhattan, San Francisco and Los Angeles actually work under a different set of rules and promotional guidelines than do drivers in the hicks like me. I only saw my first promotional Uber email last Friday, after 2 months of being an Uber driver (almost said employee. my bad!) so when I read that promotions are slowing down for guys in Chicago I get a bit confused... from my point of view they are picking up!


Dude. I drive in Manhattan and it took me 5 months to get my first promotion in the form of boost.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Buckpasser said:


> You see the FALSE Uber ad being run on TV Chilling Earning , Chilling Earning, Earning Chilling, Earning Chilling
> One thing those lying pieces of SHIT left out in their ad for new SUCKERS ! EXPENSES EXPENSES EXPENSES !!!
> oh you're a PARTNER right ! How about stock options for the lowly drivers


Options are for employees.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You keep digging your hole deeper. But I have seen you do that in other threads.
> 
> Shares rising is good for investors but that doesnt mean a company is truly thriving. Uber is worth lots of money but its drivers are not benefiting from it. Instead they cut rates to increase market share and look good to investors at the expense of their contractors. No different than Target cutting hours and benefits to a lot of people to become profitable. I know my company a lot better than you do.
> 
> Stop sucking up to Jones like hes going to raise your rates bc you kiss up on the forum LOL


Funny how TGT shares popped AFTER Jeff Jones LEFT the company... hmmm...

BONG!!!


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

A big SuperTarget near me recently closed, actually. And it was in the suburbs, near a lot of new housing communities. Any time I go into a Target I always wonder how they are making money. At some points of the day there seem to be more employees in the store than customers. It's more pleasant because of the wider aisles and less people, but they can't be making much money, at least at the other two stores near me.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Raise the rates hahahah and stop hiring so many drivers your making trafic jams and did I say raise the rates and put a tip option and get rid of uber pool
And airport runs should be minimum $25 for driver take


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

He raised not one single issue that matters to drivers. Did not mention restoring our pay, tips, or doing away with Uberpool. 
This is one of the main reasons i hate Uber... The way they patronize us.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

So he has spoken with drivers all over the country and nobody has mentioned money? 
I am shocked to find obvious bull crap here. Shocked.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Uber was already cheaply priced compared to taxis, so one question I would ask is why they felt the need to lower prices, and hence lower driver rates.


----------



## Uberingnomore (Jul 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It will be an Automated E mail from Sri Lanka !
> RESOLVED !
> " Hi,this is Rupee Lakh I am pleased to be assisting you. Your concerns are important to us( and our RESOLVED BONUS) here at Uber.
> We wish to thank you so much for holding market space open for our ROBOT CARS ! uber on Partner "!
> ...


LMAO about the Shri Lanka comment. 
When my pay is incorrect and I write in I get, THIS IS CORRECT, PROBLEM RESOLVED!!!!!!
It is not and that's why I am taking TIME, something I can never get back, to write you genius!


----------



## Uberingnomore (Jul 10, 2016)

Typo


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> This is exactly right. He'll never understand what it is really like, because he doesn't need to care how much he makes.
> 
> Surge? Who cares.
> 
> ...


Could not have written it better myself.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

I deleted the email instantenously, the dialogue in the movie "Soul Man" came to mind: 
Professor Banks: You've learned something I can't teach them. You've learned what it feels like to be black.
Mark: No sir.
Professor Banks: Beg your pardon?
Mark: I don't really know what it feels like sir. If I didn't like it, I could always get out. It's not the same sir.

So the experience of this Jeff Jones has zero meaning without the mountains of pressures real life driving for a living summons and mandate. 
Try to pay your bills out of this income as someone here said. 
All these companies know the solution but keep dancing around it. A**holes: the rates are inhumane for the drivers, but does anyone hear anything. It is a painful struggle to pay the bills damn it. 
Spare us the crab, and shut up, were my thought as I deleted the President's message.


----------



## Goobering101 (Sep 11, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> This is exactly right. He'll never understand what it is really like, because he doesn't need to care how much he makes.
> 
> Surge? Who cares.
> 
> ...


I'm reading several good responses to the email but I'm just wondering if anybody responded to the email?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Goobering101 said:


> I'm reading several good responses to the email but I'm just wondering if anybody responded to the email?


Yes, and this is what I got:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/listening-and-learning-email.118113/#post-1710144


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You keep digging your hole deeper. But I have seen you do that in other threads.
> 
> Shares rising is good for investors but that doesnt mean a company is truly thriving. Uber is worth lots of money but its drivers are not benefiting from it. Instead they cut rates to increase market share and look good to investors at the expense of their contractors. No different than Target cutting hours and benefits to a lot of people to become profitable. I know my company a lot better than you do.
> 
> Stop sucking up to Jones like hes going to raise your rates bc you kiss up on the forum LOL


Cutting and price competition are a normal part of business.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

"Now through the end of the year the larger Uber team and I will continue to meet with drivers to understand what’s most important to you."

Can anyone on this forum confirm they actually talked to Jeff Jones?


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> xxxxx,
> 
> I started at Uber seven weeks ago. The first action item for me: understand your experience. I've signed up to drive and I'm learning a ton behind the wheel. But even better, I've been meeting with drivers like you all around the country. With a few trips under my belt and input from you, I'm beginning to understand what might be on your mind.
> 
> ...


It's not a Zen, respect thing., that's complete nonsense.. It's about the lack of compensation, the total using of the people that actually DRIVE the company and pay your huge salary.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> Funny that Uber hired Jeff Jones as President, he comes from an organization where he wore a vest, with a Target on the back. " Isn't it ironic? " Perhaps some foreshadowing?


If it's even real, he sounds like a juvenile, mediocre , totally out of touch college kid at best. It must be a fake. Please tell me it's fake. No way is this clown for real.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

what a bunch of nonsense, "we know you want more respect" or however that idiot said it. Show the respect with pay, show the money.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Hey Mr. President, if we don't operate you generate nothing but nothing! Your 6 figures salary comes out of drivers pockets!


Are you sure it isn't 7 figures?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Navy Vet said:


> Are you sure it isn't 7 figures?


What do i know? I make 87 cents per mile!


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This, I think,is a real problem.
> 
> The current craigslist ad for Uber in Pittsburgh indicates average weekly income of 724. I don't see it, at 1.10 a mile here, that would be nearly 700 paid miles a week. I drove a cab, 100 miles is lot of miles and was a lot for a busy weekend shift much less as an average including less busy weekdays.


This is nonsense! First off I don't believe there is anyone in Pittsburgh making $724 a week driving let alone avg. Once in a while some might make that on commission hiring more people to take OUR rides! Imagine they have you hiring people to flood the market. that's why they don't really care about us because they always have 2 people waiting to take your place! I would NEVER recruit someone to drive. Imagine for $200 I'm going to get someone to take rides away from me! That must make Uber chuckle!


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

He came up with badges of compliments after his little experiment. It really shows that him driving for uber is like playing a video game. Not a care in the world how much an hour he is making, only fare for fake badges and compliments that don't put food on the table.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Cutting and price competition are a normal part of business.


The 'invisible hand' left to its' own device, as Uber sits now. Will eventually seek a rent price for driver time and expenses of between 5 to 6 an hour and if the American service economy collapses more likely less.

Uber exists in a regulatory vacuum as a result of runaway Neoliberalism.

https://paularbair.wordpress.com/2016/11/15/trump-and-the-autumn-of-democracy/


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I just want the app to send me to the correct pickup address. I've sat in so many wrong driveways that I no longer use them. 
Also, raise rates and/or provide tipping.


----------



## UberCity (Jun 10, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> I noticed he didn't mention anything about raising the rates.
> 
> Mr. President of Ridesharing at Goober:
> 
> ...


They Are not going to raise rates to piss off the riders, they will go with incentives Model/Guarantees...Get use to it !! UBer / Lyft are always in R&D mode and they are finding out very quickly how far they can go with drivers and will tweak the model to suite. They Will not raise rates substantially. I will bet $1000 on that !!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well it doesn't take a rocket scientist or a brain surgeon to figure out, they can't continue to give out Bonuses, Incentives, and Guarantees just to get the drivers to drive. As I said in my original post, raising the rates would stop all this BS nonsense. 

At some point Goober has to start making money but continuing on this path, it's game over.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Only another week to discover what he's learned and to see what action Uber's going to take to make our lives better.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> Only another week to discover what he's learned and to see what action Uber's going to take to make our lives better.


I'm intrigued by the notion you felt this important enough to mark on your calendar for follow up. I fear however you will disappointed by his report.

I will summarize it for you: "Blah, blah, blah, status qou, Uber on!"


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I just feel strongly that if you say you are going to do something, you should do it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I'm intrigued by the notion you felt this important enough to mark on your calendar for follow up. I fear however you will disappointed by his report.
> 
> I will summarize it for you: "Blah, blah, blah, status qou, Uber on!"


Don't forget- _Please feel free to reach out if you have any other questions! Simpab_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> I just feel strongly that if you say you are going to do something, you should do it.


I feel strongly we should be paid.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Don't forget- _Please feel free to reach out if you have any other questions! Simpab_





UberLaLa said:


> Don't forget- _Please feel free to reach out if you have any other questions! Simpab_


I kind of noticed he didn't leave a way to do that...


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> Only another week to discover what he's learned and to see what action Uber's going to take to make our lives better.


Yeah, I love the changes so far. Apparently they decided the drivers don't need cancellation fees after driving miles to get the steaming pile of poo and they don't show up. Wait 5, 6, or even 7min. to make sure you've done your job, cancel "rider no show" and Goober now takes a hot steaming poo on you.

I've also discovered you don't get the cancel fee after the steaming pile of poo cancels the ride AFTER 5min. of driving toward them. It's so awesome wasting the gas, mileage and time to get absolutely zilch. Goober's great. It's making Murica great again.

I can't wait to see what they come up with to make our lives better. I'm sure it will be Epic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah, I love the changes so far. Apparently they decided the drivers don't need cancellation fees after driving miles to get the steaming pile of poo and they don't show up. Wait 5, 6, or even 7min. to make sure you've done your job, cancel "rider no show" and Goober now takes a hot steaming poo on you.
> 
> I've also discovered you don't get the cancel fee after the steaming pile of poo cancels the ride AFTER 5min. of driving toward them. It's so awesome wasting the gas, mileage and time to get absolutely zilch. Goober's great. It's making Murica great again.
> 
> I can't wait to see what they come up with to make our lives better. I'm sure it will be Epic.


Free Euthanization by Robots !!!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Mazda3 said:


> I just feel strongly that if you say you are going to do something, you should do it.


You mean like Donald Trump and his promise (now withdrawn) about disclosing his income taxes?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> You mean like Donald Trump and his promise (now withdrawn) about disclosing his income taxes?







Turned this all around right into a discussion about your politics....you you you....you're good!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Turned this all around right into a discussion about your politics....you you you....you're good!


Be Cool, Buddy! I neither praised nor condemned the action - or non-action. But I do believe that words mean specific things, and that you can't arbitrarily change their meaning without damaging the communication that is vital to social cohesion. George Orwell introduced us to "Double Speak" in his book "1984". I think our newly elected President and his friends mastered the subject!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> At some point Goober has to start making money but continuing on this path, it's game over.


Uber never has to earn a dime in profits from the rideshare business. That's not the end-game - and hasn't been since Uber began raising serious capital. Think of the data being collected - think of the value of that data - think of the captured audience (eyeballs) - and then think 'Google' and you start to get an idea of why so much big money is behind Uber.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> Be Cool, Buddy! I neither praised nor condemned the action - or non-action. But I do believe that words mean specific things, and that you can't arbitrarily change their meaning without damaging the communication that is vital to social cohesion. George Orwell introduced us to "Double Speak" in his book "1984". *I think our newly elected President and his friends mastered the subject!*


There _you_ go again...and for *that* you get the long cut version! lol


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber never has to earn a dime in profits from the rideshare business. That's not the end-game - and hasn't been since Uber began raising serious capital. Think of the data being collected - think of the value of that data - think of the captured audience (eyeballs) - and then think 'Google' and you start to get an idea of why so much big money is behind Uber.


Ah, so it's the data now that's worth a fortune? I thought it was robot cars. And what is the value of that data exactly?

Do you mean the same data that every mobile phone company, retail merchant, credit card company, mortgage broker, insurance company, medical provider, and every other consumer facing industry has been collecting for 300 years? That data?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber never has to earn a dime in profits from the rideshare business. That's not the end-game - and hasn't been since Uber began raising serious capital. Think of the data being collected - think of the value of that data - think of the captured audience (eyeballs) - and then think 'Google' and you start to get an idea of why so much big money is behind Uber.


THIS^


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

circle1 said:


> THIS^


Yep, think of what that data is worth to advertisers, when Uber knows you go to a certain place at a certain time every day or frequently. And knows the route you take and what businesses are on the route. Imagine being in an Uber and getting a message on your phone that a Taco Bell is 2 blocks ahead, they've got a special taco deal for Uber, tell your driver to pull in there for a moment. More money for Taco Bell, longer fare for Uber, rider is happy getting a meal on the way.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Yep, think of what that data is worth to advertisers, when Uber knows you go to a certain place at a certain time every day or frequently. And knows the route you take and what businesses are on the route. Imagine being in an Uber and getting a message on your phone that a Taco Bell is 2 blocks ahead, they've got a special taco deal for Uber, tell your driver to pull in there for a moment. More money for Taco Bell, longer fare for Uber, rider is happy getting a meal on the way.


Absolutely. We're at the point now that, unless you use different devices for different things (_i.e_., buying, shopping, email, etc.), Big Data vendors probably know your underware size, what your medical issues are, where you usually hangout on Thursday afternoons at 4pm, and your SSN!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> You mean like Donald Trump and his promise (now withdrawn) about disclosing his income taxes?


He said " just as soon as Hillary reveals her 39,000 ERASED E MAILS.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

About Amazon and Google and their hunger for your data....
The American people have sold their privacy - and their souls - for some imagined convenience . Your home assistant now knows more about you than your spouse, your pet animal, and your best friend.

UBER really is a "Johnny come lately".

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...ign=newsletters&utm_source=newsletter-weekly-

*Mobile *
*Alexa Gives Amazon a Powerful Data Advantage*
Millions of people talking with Alexa could help Amazon fight off Google in the home voice assistant market.


by Tom Simonite
January 18, 2017

Amazon is estimated to have sold more than five million Echo devices, which have the voice-activated Alexa assistant inside.
"Hey, Alexa"-a phrase that millions of people call out at home just before telling Amazon their desires at that moment. All those people asking Alexa to order kitchen supplies, turn on the lights, or play music gives Amazon a valuable stockpile of data that it could use to fend off competitors and make breakthroughs in what voice-operated assistants can do.

"There are millions of these in households, and they're not collecting dust," Nikko Strom, a speech-recognition expert and founding member of the team at Amazon that built Alexa and Echo, said at the AI Frontiers conference in Santa Clara, California, last week. "We get an insane amount of data coming in that we can work on."

Strom said that data had already helped the company make progress on a longstanding challenge in speech recognition known as the cocktail party problem, where the challenge is to pick out a single voice from a hubbub of many people talking.

Initially Alexa could easily tell that someone had called out its name, but-like other voice-recognition systems-it struggled to know which words being said around it were the request being issued. Then Strom's team developed a system that notes characteristics of a voice that calls out "Alexa" and uses them to home in on the words of the person asking for help.

The data Amazon is amassing to take on problems like that could be unique. Standard datasets available for training and testing speech recognition systems don't usually include audio captured in home environments, or using microphone arrays like that the Echo uses to focus on speech from a particular direction, says Abeer Alwan, a professor at University of California, Los Angeles, who works on speech recognition.

"People have been toying with microphone arrays for a long time but I don't think there has been a deployment at the scale Amazon is talking about," says Alwan. More data on a particular scenario or type of speech usually translates into better performance, she says.

Strom said he also hopes that his team's data trove could eventually help upgrade Alexa to being able to follow two people speaking simultaneously. "It's hard, but there's been some progress," he said. "It's super interesting for us if we could solve that problem."

Strom didn't say what Alexa might be able to do once that problem is solved. But it might make it more natural for multiple people to interact with an Echo or other device at once, whether that's kids peppering Alexa with questions or their parents rattling off a shopping list.

The data piling up from Alexa could also help Amazon fend off Google's Echo competitor, Google Home, which launched late last year. Google can draw on years of work in Web search and voice search, and sizeable investments in artificial intelligence. But its previous products and businesses don't naturally collect speech like that of a person calling out to a device in the home, or on the same type of requests people ask home assistants to serve.

Amazon is probably hoping that this contest turns out like the Web search market. Research has suggested that one reason Google's dominance couldn't be shaken by startups or well-funded competitors such as Microsoft was that Google had piles more data on what people search for and click on.

Early reviews of Google Home have generally said that it and Amazon's products are broadly similar, each with their own strong points. And Google is presumably working hard to learn all it can from the data coming in from its new product. But it will take some time for that flow of information to rival what Amazon is getting.

Analysts estimated last November that over five million Echo devices had been sold since its launch two years prior, and Amazon said last month that Echo devices were the top seller over the holiday season. Alexa is also set to start appearing in products, such as speakers, cars, and fridges, from other companies.


----------



## Ls1478 (Jan 26, 2017)

Mazda3 said:


> I kind of noticed he didn't leave a way to do that...


when we received the email for him he included that address, my nice android phone has decided to delete it on its own and now I can't seem to get it, and if you ask UBER for it they will refuse to give it to you, saying they can resolve any issues, which we all know they can not.
be aware if you have done instant pay even once, they will continue to deduct 50 from every earning, and good luck trying to get that back. also when surges are happening drivers must screenshot it or you will not get paid your surge fees. Uber conveniently will say there was not surge at that time.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ls1478 said:


> when we received the email for him he included that address, my nice android phone has decided to delete it on its own and now I can't seem to get it, and if you ask UBER for it they will refuse to give it to you, saying they can resolve any issues, which we all know they can not.
> be aware if you have done instant pay even once, they will continue to deduct 50 from every earning, and good luck trying to get that back. also when surges are happening drivers must screenshot it or you will not get paid your surge fees. Uber conveniently will say there was not surge at that time.


This is royally F'ed up!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This ad appeared on AOL today for the first time.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Yep, think of what that data is worth to advertisers, when Uber knows you go to a certain place at a certain time every day or frequently. And knows the route you take and what businesses are on the route. Imagine being in an Uber and getting a message on your phone that a Taco Bell is 2 blocks ahead, they've got a special taco deal for Uber, tell your driver to pull in there for a moment. More money for Taco Bell, longer fare for Uber, rider is happy getting a meal on the way.


I'm not worried about targeted ads. What does worry me is that this technology, coupled with a very thin-skinned President Trump, makes it very easy to apprehend a "person of interest". My Mom always told her kids to be "interesting". These days I favor being invisible.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

This guy just quit, lol. He lasted about as long as a driver, so maybe he does get it.

https://www.recode.net/2017/3/19/14976110/uber-president-jeff-jones-quits


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

Except he made a truckload of our money before he quit.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> This guy just quit, lol. He lasted about as long as a driver, so maybe he does get it.
> 
> https://www.recode.net/2017/3/19/14976110/uber-president-jeff-jones-quits


Rofl literally


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> This guy just quit, lol. He lasted about as long as a driver, so maybe he does get it.


_"It is now clear, however, that the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber..." _​Reading that, I wish he'd stayed on to fight the fight.
But...
_Jones' decision to leave Uber likely won't surprise people who worked with him at Target. "Jeff does not like conflict," a source previously told Recode. 
_​Yeah... well, when you accept a multi-million dollar compensation package from a company, maybe you should have some 'conflict resolution' skills.


----------



## iilee (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone have the facebook page where Jeff tries to talk to drivers and gets berated?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

iilee said:


> Does anyone have the facebook page where Jeff tries to talk to drivers and gets berated?


http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-president-jeff-jones-holds-disastrous-qa-with-drivers-2017-2

https://www.facebook.com/jeffjonesu...8904714473001/371728979857239/?type=3&theater

One of my favorite replies to the Jeff Jones Facebook Chat:

_Angela Vogel Nobody cares about these compliments Jeff. I have an idea: How about you replace your six figure or more salary with 'compliments' and see how you feel. This has been the most insulting and condescending move by Uber. Drivers: We are sleeping in our cars to work non-stop and still can't pay our bills! Uber: here's a little diamond emoji to remind you of all the things you can't buy despite your hard work and professionalism._


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-president-jeff-jones-holds-disastrous-qa-with-drivers-2017-2
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jeffjonesu...8904714473001/371728979857239/?type=3&theater
> 
> ...


I think tips are more la la then compliments.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think tips are more la la then compliments.


You thinks right!


----------

